# Nina is a STAR



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We went out for the evening.. Decided as we had 2 weeks of no accidents to let Nina have run of the house with Lola and NOT crate her. We were out from 1845 - 2300, so literally just home! 

On arrival back to the house they were waiting in the hallway.. We wondered what awaited us! In we went and got the loveliest welcome as always. 

The entire house has been inspected. Not a thing out of place and not a pee anywhere!! 

She's been outside and has done a pee and a poo.. We are now having cuddles! 

Such a proud mummy... And I have found the exact spot she lay on sofa - lovely warm spot! Lola spent her time on the arm chair as usual I expect!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love that Nina was so good. So proud of her but i also love that Lola was in the arm chair. i can actually picture her.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's amazing! They both are!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> She's amazing! They both are!


She really is a phenomenal poo puppy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Guess there is HOPE for us how are LOOKING for no accidents...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> She really is a phenomenal poo puppy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2





Florida Cockapoo said:


> Guess there is HOPE for us how are LOOKING for no accidents...


I was expecting one or two pee accidents but really wanted to test it out. I'm amazed. Kim, there's definitely hope!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Clever pup! 
Obviously Lola set her the perfect example - settle somewhere that you will look beautiful and then assume an elegant position and snooze until the house slaves return 
I leave Dot with access to the kitchen and utility room, unless I am going to be gone for more than an hour. Her crate is open, but she tends to sleep in the bed under the kitchen table. She never pees or poops when she is left. I don't leave her with the other dogs because I suspect she might bother Inzi too much.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That is so impressive! Little Nina is a superstar Maybe Lola was giving her direction from the arm chair


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!! that is great!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Big girl nina! I hope they got extra treats for been good girls?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You have reason to be proud! What a good pup!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

:first: WTG Nina! And Lola too of course!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw the girls did so well... :star:

I'm sure you were very proud...

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well done Nina, I can just imagine you searching for any little present lol and then finding her warm comfy spot 
Fergus hasn't even been left that long in his crate lol ...I think I've only left him for two hours once


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe I'm a bad mummy??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Maybe I'm a bad mummy??


I really, really don't think so


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> Maybe I'm a bad mummy??


No, she did really well..... I'm just becoming a hermit..... I need to up the time really or I may live to regret it. But I went out for just under two hours on Monday and filmed him with the ipad and he was fine x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> No, she did really well..... I'm just becoming a hermit..... I need to up the time really or I may live to regret it. But I went out for just under two hours on Monday and filmed him with the ipad and he was fine x


It certainly is reassuring to know they've been settled while out.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> No, she did really well..... I'm just becoming a hermit..... I need to up the time really or I may live to regret it. But I went out for just under two hours on Monday and filmed him with the ipad and he was fine x


How did you do that Karen, 
Did you Just set the iPad up to record and let it run? Can you set a timer?
I'd like to have a go at this


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Yay good stuff Nina! And lovely Lola of course!  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done Nina, she obviously feels very settled with big sis there chilling out.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How lovely and what clever girls. . Well done Nina.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep Nina is a star, clever girl ... I opened this thread secretly hoping for Nina photos  I know I am so naughty but ever so nice too lol ...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Yep Nina is a star, clever girl ... I opened this thread secretly hoping for Nina photos  I know I am so naughty but ever so nice too lol ...


Oh I will get some new ones up soon! She's beautiful JoJo!


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Well done Nina, you must have done some good work on training her!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

el-clark said:


> Well done Nina, you must have done some good work on training her!


She's been a very easy puppy!


----------

